

The Facebook - Amazon comparison - mun2mun
http://www.eugenewei.com/2012/8/18/the-facebook-amazon-comparison

======
onedev
Thanks for sharing, that was an interesting read. I agree that comparing the
two isn't really viable given the different set of circumstances that each
faced (location, competition, investor atmosphere, etc).

